# Primitive bottle- John Howell



## Bixel (Apr 18, 2014)

Picked up this bottle today when I visited an antique pickers place. He had this bottle on the shelf in the barn, didnt know anything about it. I bought it with the hope that it was an Ontario primitive and I got a good price if it were an Ontario primitive. Upon a little bit of research, looks like it is a Buffalo, NY bottle, and also looks like it may be fairly common, sadly. Anybody else have any idea of rarity or value? Any info is appreciated!!


----------



## mctaggart67 (Apr 18, 2014)

Kyle, Pretty sure it's Buffalo, N.Y. Sorry to be the bearer of "bad" news.


----------



## Bixel (Apr 18, 2014)

Sometimes the gamble pays off, and sometimes not. I guess thats the name of the game when picking up a bottle on a whim.


----------



## RED Matthews (May 4, 2014)

I don't understand the concerns.  The bottle on the left doesn't look like the picture on the right.  So there isn't enough information for my analysis to kick in.  RED M.


----------



## 2find4me (May 4, 2014)

HERE was one on ebay that sold in rough shape for $25.Looks like they are pretty common on the web.


----------



## Macaco (May 6, 2014)

Regardless of value that is a sweet looking bottle.


----------

